# Which Model Year of Classic???



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all,

Which Model Year of Classic is the best one to go for?

I've read the Classic 2 2015 model isn't very adaptable??

Any advice would be much appriciated

Simon


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

Depends what you want to change. The steam wand can be changed on all models. Any other mods on the 2015 model as far as i know have not been tested. But where theres a will theres a way. The old model has an aluminium boiler so as long as you use filtered water and descale using descaler with a buffer you shouldnt have any corrosion issues. New model has a stainless steel boiler so easy maintenance.

I went for the old model as it was cheaper and i can keep on top of the maintenance

How will you be using yours? And which mods would you like to do?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Well...

If you want a "normal" Classic, then steer clear of the 2015 model. The 2015 model is an 'improvement' on the others, but that largely means that they've changed the design considerably to remove parts that frequently caused warranty returns (such as the small 3-way solenoid valve). SO - to most people, other than Philips, it's not an improvement and isn't as mod-able and probaboy won't produce coffee on a par with a simply modded pre-2015 model.

Philips bought the Gaggia brand in 2009 and changed very little on the machines, other than the 3-way solenoid for some odd reason. The pre-Philips solenoid valve is a larger valve, and has a larger solenoid coil which is undoubtedly more powerful.

So - many people suggest going for a "Pre-Philips" (2009) Classic in order to get the better solenoid valve.... though in reality you're probably just as well off going for as late as possible "Pre-2015 model that either has or has been modded to have a large solenoid valve"... so a 2014 Classic with a Pre-Philips solenoid would probably be the best thing you could lay your hands on.

If you want value for money, then buy any working (or even non working) Pre-2009 Classic - as they're not difficult to service, clean and fix and there's very little to actually go wrong on them.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

I would like to do the steam wand mod, the OPV mod to take it down to 9 bar, I've read that that isn't possible on the new one as it doesn't have the valve in the first place???

It would be used daily but not excessively, I like fiddling with equipment so maintenance is not an issue, in fact I'm quite looking forward to it.....


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

MrShades said:


> Well...
> 
> If you want a "normal" Classic, then steer clear of the 2015 model. The 2015 model is an 'improvement' on the others, but that largely means that they've changed the design considerably to remove parts that frequently caused warranty returns (such as the small 3-way solenoid valve). SO - to most people, other than Philips, it's not an improvement and isn't as mod-able and probaboy won't produce coffee on a par with a simply modded pre-2015 model.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, Just the answer I was looking for, Thank you very much


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

SmnByt said:


> I would like to do the steam wand mod, the OPV mod to take it down to 9 bar, I've read that that isn't possible on the new one as it doesn't have the valve in the first place???
> 
> It would be used daily but not excessively, I like fiddling with equipment so maintenance is not an issue, in fact I'm quite looking forward to it.....


You COULD change the latest version to pump at 9bar (you'd simply fit an additional OPV that was adjustable), but it's much easier and cheaper on the pre-2015 models as the OPV valve that's fitted is accessible and adjustable.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

MrShades said:


> You COULD change the latest version to pump at 9bar (you'd simply fit an additional OPV that was adjustable), but it's much easier and cheaper on the pre-2015 models as the OPV valve that's fitted is accessible and adjustable.


Thanks again for your excellent info


----------

